# Bfp at 5dp6dt and now all my symptoms are gone :(



## Jasmine79 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I just had a FET with a transfer on the 23rd of August (I had 2 6day blastocyst transfer of embryos which were of a poor quality when frozen), I didnt plan on testing so early, but I was having so many symptoms, sore boobies and ghastly almost unbearable heartburn so i tested middle of the day on 5dp6dt and got a faint line, then i tested on 6dp6dt (yesterday) and also got a faint line, now today I woke up and all my symptoms are gone.
My Beta is on 3rd of September
Could this be a chemical?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Jasmine      some ladies have symptoms then nothing - some have no symptoms at all.  Hopefully the Beta HCG will confirm a lovely BFP for you.


Tis xx


----------

